# ATV Mechanic?



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Anyone recommend a mechanic in Northern UT county or Southern SL county to work on an ATV carb? It is a Polaris 2 stroke.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bring it by. Seems I rebuild a carb on something every couple weeks. Stupid ethanol.


-DallanC


----------

